# Dayton Huffman springer



## ejlwheels (Feb 22, 2007)

The Dayton springer in some catalog images the leg pieces appear to be fused where they attach to the yoke.  In all the Daytons I have actually seen, the curved leg parts above the pivot point are separate from the rods.  Is there a prewar fork with fused parts as shown in the catalog graphic or is it just a stylized representation?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 22, 2007)

the pre war style is the single flex fork and is totally different. I think it is jus a case of the artist drawing the pictures not knowing what he's doing. probably they gave him a photo of the bike to go on and the photo wasn't clear enough to tell.
Scott


----------

